# frozen bloodworms



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

I have this frozen bloodworms package for couple of months already , never been open. This is supposedly a back up food incase my live culture crash, but this weekend i am planning on giving it a try for my 5 bettas.

My question is:
I assume you can not re-freeze it once its thawed, so can i save the thawed out bloodworms for the next few days of feeding?? will it go bad after a day?? or rather how long (days) can you save the thawed out bloodworms IN ROOM TEMPRATURE??

The package that i have is the small "cube" thingy from big al's (and its a big al's brand as well....its cheaper )


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't use it after a few HOURS at room temperature, never mind days!


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I wouldn't use it after a few HOURS at room temperature, never mind days!


DOH!!! This is gonna be a major waste 
Is there a way to save a thawed out bloodworms?? Put it in a fridge?? Or its pretty much a gonner after thawed out?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Fridge would probably be ok for a couple of days if they didn't already get warm. If they're still frozen, can't you break off chunks? I only ever defrost what I'm going to use at a single feeding...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Take a cube out and cut it into 4.wrap the rest of it in saran wrap and put it back in the freezer. It will keep in the fridge but all the blood leaks out so its not much good/


----------

